# Elsa Dreisig



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I've just been listening to her debut recital _Miroirs_, recorded for Warner/Erato and I find it most impressive.

Her singing is unfailingly musical and she has a rare way with the words, singing with imagination and insight, as well as a nice range of colour and characterising well.

Some of these roles might be a bit big for her in the theatre yet, but she seems to be pacing herself well. She will sing Manon in Zurich next year, and debuts the role of Elvira in *I Puritani* next year too, saving Gilda for 2020.










Has anyone heard her live yet?


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

I technically heard her as 1. Blumemädchen in Parsifal in Berlin in March. But of course that is not much of a role to make an impression, and I was not specifically listening for her.

I will listen to the album, though!


----------

